# WEBSITE Sales Multi-Listings that are Scams ?



## Cosmic Charlie (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi

I've been searching the web using google and have found 2 cars I viewed locally being relisted nationally for about $10,000 more than the true sellers asking price. I asked the true sellers about this and they say they know nothing about it ...

The Web Multi Listing Pages I think are scams are here: (though I could be wrong)

Buyer Beware !

Hot Classic Deals

Classic cars for sale. Old, rare, muscle cars, street rods auctions

https://www.fossilcars.com/

https://classiccars.com/

Here a response I got from a random listing I inquired about (DUH !) (the bait)

Hello xxxxxx!
Let me say that the Pontiac GTO is available for $23,100.
One of the cleanest Pontiac GTO for sale anywhere. 1970 with only 28000 miles. One of the best all around driving cars you can buy.
A Totally Rust, Corrosion And Flood Free Vehicle. Never been in any accidents. Clear title.
Where are you located?
If you have any further questions please do not hesitate ask.
Don't let this beauty go away !!!
Thank you, 
Roger Cooper
[email protected]
Hot Classic Deals


I see now this Scam thing is actually really BIG - see below

https://www.motorauthority.com/news/1118033_4-5m-classic-car-fraud-scheme-shut-down-by-fbi

https://journal.classiccars.com/201...years-in-prison-for-running-classic-car-scam/

Helpful Tips About Internet Scams - Classic Cars & Trucks For Sale - Northwest Classic Auto Mall

https://www.nclnet.org/avoiding_online_car_buying_scams

Ultimate List of Car Buying Scams

(off the internet)
Most cars that are considered collectible were manufactured prior to 1973, and the risks associated with ownership transfer in New York are even greater with these cars, since cars that were manufactured prior to 1973 do not receive a title. They receive a “Transferable Registration” with no provisions to record a lien, or note any “brands” such as Salvage or Flood. Plenty of these “pre-1973” cars that were severely damaged by Hurricane Sandy pop up on the market, with the seller handing over a “Transferable Registration,” and the buyer going merrily on their way, none the wiser as to the damage the car sustained.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Nov 18, 2018)

Follow Up 

Rogers Response

Hello xxxxx,

I have attached a full set of pictures for you. Please check them. Due to the nature of my work, I am restricted to phone call as I am currently offshore. I can only communicate via email at the moment and I hope you understand. But I can give you the phone # for the sale representative. The car was fully restored 5 years ago, frame off restoration. Everything is working properly. Is free to rust, pets, smoke and accidents. The paint is flawless no dents or cracks and the chrome is like new. Was kept only inside. Mechanical no problems. Underneath very clean no rust or leaks. On the interior everything is working properly and is very clean.
I'm glad that you are still interested and maybe we can wrap a deal. The car belonged to my father which unfortunately passed away two months ago. Because I have a busy schedule and I am unavailable for the next months I have settled everything through a transport company. They offer escrow service so this transaction will go straight for our peace of mind. Now the car is sealed in Moore, MT at a storage depot ready for delivery. The car will come with clear title, owner's manuals and two set of keys. For your satisfaction the company offer 7 days for inspection period from the moment you receive the car at your location. During this time you can check the car with your mechanic or do whatever you want ( of course without damaging the car ). If by any reason the vehicle doesn't pass your testing period the company will refund your money in 2-3 business days and the shipping back will be my concern but I am sure that you will love it from the first sight because is in same condition as in pictures. If you are a genuine buyer, I can deliver the car anywhere in the States with no extra cost for you.
If you want to move forward please contact me back so we can get the ball rolling. Don't let this beauty go away !!

Thank you,


Roger Cooper| Power Solutions Engineer | Oil industry company


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Very interesting.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Nov 18, 2018)

yet another scam for sale ---

Hi, the car is still available for $22,500. It has 8k miles, clean title, no accidents and no money owing on it, and I recently had it inspected, you can see a copy of the Title and Autocheck and Inspection Report attached to this email. I have left the car with a broker, with all the paperwork (title signed by me, keys) since I am currently in the UK with my new work contract as a pilot for British Airlines. Let me know if you are interested so I can put you in contact with them so you can inspect it.

More pictures: https://photos.app.goo.gl/DupWLakpNCbHrXgDA

Regards,
Craig Fraser


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Nov 18, 2018)

free scam tool to check a website - some have user comments at the bottom


https://www.scamadviser.com/

https://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/topclassiccarsforsale.com


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Have run into this myself and when I asked to view the car in-person I was told that it was not possible.https://www.kloompy.com/cars/1968-pontiac-firebird-350-perfect-condition-private-seller_i1230

If it sounds too good to be true it probably is.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

deanhickey said:


> Have run into this myself and when I asked to view the car in-person I was told that it was not possible.https://www.kloompy.com/cars/1968-pontiac-firebird-350-perfect-condition-private-seller_i1230
> 
> If it sounds too good to be true it probably is.


There are many crooks out there who act as middle men. If you see a car from a seller in Cadillac, MI, he is one of them. He scans all the websites and cars for sale and posts them up and adds a much higher price. You then have to contact him with your questions, he contacts the seller, and if you buy it, I image it goes through him so he can collect his share and then buys the car from its original posting and has it shipped to you at your expense. Then when you receive it and it is not what you thought, it is buyer beware and you just got burned.

The 1973 Fury I bought was posted by him. He took all the photos from the craigslist ad, used the description and upped his price. It was listed for $3,800, but his price was near 7K for the car.

I myself have seen a few cars that looked interesting to me. Tried to get further info and simply don't get a response - so car was no doubt sold or bogus but the large number of cars on their listing made them look legitimate and as if they had a huge inventory. Probably some guy working out of his walk-in closet at home.

So if you cannot talk personally to the owner, and go see it or have an appraiser go look at it, then shame on you if you get burned.

I think it should be a law that if you sell a car/truck/vehicle, it must be in your possession and titled to you/dealership. If you are selling it for another party, then it should be law that you have to disclose this and be given a contact for the owner of the car so you can speak with him/her and if the car is bought, you get the title directly from them, not a third party or dealership. Most of these clowns know little about cars, they are simply flipping them in the hopes of making big profits. :mad2:


----------

